# Murrell's Inlet Report 7/5



## DISTURBED (Jul 21, 2002)

I fished the Inlet on July 3rd and 5th. The total catch was 10 redfish; the biggest at 27in., 5 black drum, 2 sting rays, 2 ladyfish, 1 flounder, 1 croaker, and lots of pinfish. Most were caught on shrimp and crabs with a few being caught on minnows and sand fleas.


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Murrell's Inlet*

Hey Disturbed, 
Do you fish from shore or from a boat?. Is there any shoreline worth fishing on the Inlet that is easily accessible? Or do I need to think about renting a boat? I'll be down from the 17th till the 25th. Don't know when I'll be slipping away to do my fishing and relaxing!!! From the wife and kids that is. Any info would be most appreciated. 


Steve


----------



## DISTURBED (Jul 21, 2002)

t


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*murrells inlet*

Disturbed,
I don't know what happened to your response.? I know a little shorthand but can't make anything out from the post. If you can please post a response. Will be down starting friday and it sounds like the inlet is producing some fish. Thanks


----------



## DISTURBED (Jul 21, 2002)

Cookieman, I have been having some trouble replying to the board. Maybe this will go through. I fish mainly from the bank, although I do have a kayak I fish out of some. As for fishing the Inlet there is a map you can buy of the fishing spots in the Inlet. Most local bait stores sell this map. Most of the spots you do need a boat to reach but there are a few you can access without one. There is a new walkway in Garden City I see alot of people fishing at but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for the info Disturbed. I'll be sure to get one of those maps and give it a try. Again thanks.


----------

